# Misty Moon Orphanage



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry, this is not my best video. you'll need to add your own soundtrack because I cant get any tracks to stick. honesty i'm sick and tired of messing with the damned movie maker. :madkin:

Anyway, the haunt went off about as good as it could have. we got lots of compliments and picture taking. I have to brag about my friends here, without them i would have pulled my hair out.

The lady with the strip across her face is my assistant Nicole,aka the one who helped me to not freak out and she and her daughter fixed the webbing and made it a thousand times better then i could have. And she repainted the sign too! she's a lifesaver!

The two other people are good friends who kept me company, Andrew and Medda beam Andrew was awesome. he fixed my fogger when it went out and made the trek down to the corner store to get all of us drinks. Medda joined the rest of us handing out candy and took pictures.

we had a few minions who after they came back from making the rounds, took over handing out candy thus allowing us to slack off and man the cd player. mainly the little pixie, she got a real kick out of handing out the candy too.

I'm definitely going to expand the next year.

I know its not nearly as big or flashy as the others, but i'm proud of it!

what do yall think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The little pixie is adorable, and your helpers looked like they were having a great time Having willing hands to assist on Halloween makes such a difference. You can actually relax a bit and enjoy yourself and your guests.

I see that all the props you worked so hard on all year found their rightful places in the orphanage. You're lucky, though, that a fight didn't break out over who got to ride the skelecycle:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! love your theme!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job Dark Angel....you should be proud....love all the wee ones you create....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice job DA, looks like everyone had a fun night. I liked the use of the pet carrier, lol.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind words.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Job DA. IT's Nice to have friends isn't it???  You should be proud, and it looks like you had an amazing good time, and that matters most. We're all looking forward to seeing how you expand your haunt.


----------

